# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Perse femrat sot po kerkojn gjithnje e me shume tu ngjaje meshkujve

## unejsa

Kohet e fundit po vehet re nje tedenc e gjinis femerore per t'u ngjare sa me shume meshkujve, jo ne veshje por ne pune. Femrat sot deshirojn te behen dikush ne jete dhe jo te rrin ne shtepi te merren me punet e shtepis apo te rrisin femijet.Por kjo deshir per tu rritur profesionalisht per tu bere te barabarta me burrat shpesh here beje qe femrat te harroj qe jane femra dhe nuk mund te bejn gjithcka qe duan.
Si mendoni kush ndikon ne inspirimin e ketyre ideve qe kane femrat sot?

----------


## mia@

KJo eshte nje e drejte qe femres padrejtesisht i eshte mohuar dhe nuk e shikoj si  nje tendence.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Kjo tendenc ka fillu qysh ne shek e XVIII pas revulucionit industrial. Kur ka lindur  rryma feministe. Arsyeja pse po ndodh kjo, pra ngjasim i femres me mashkullin une mendoj per kete arsye:

Rryma feministe per objektiv ka  barazin gjinore pra femra qe 3 shekuj po ben perpjekje qysh me u barazu me mashkullin. Zoti femren  e ka kriju te ndryshme nga mashkulli, ndersa keta po tentojne me u be te njejt me mashkullin. Nje tentativ kjo jo e natyrshme , prandaj edhe jemi ne ket situat.
Po te kerkohej nje dretesi gjinore ne vend te barazis gjinore ather shum me mir do te ishte edhe gjendja e femres.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Por ka edhe meshkuj qe duan tu ngjajne femrave...
ça bohet mor çuna. U prish dynjoja fare!

----------


## Hard_Style

...nji gjest i mir nga meshkujt ndaj femrav , ju kan lishu rrugen ..... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Testim

> Si mendoni kush ndikon ne inspirimin e ketyre ideve qe kane femrat sot?


KAPITALI

Kapitalistët kanë nevojë për sa më shumë fuqi punëtore. Sa më shumë punëtorë, aq më e madhe konkurrenca mes tyre, aq më e ulët paga, aq më shumë fitim kanë borgjezët. 

E keqja këtu është tek rënia e natalitetit, vdekja e kombit, si dhe pasoja tjera përcjellëse.

----------


## Collectivemind

Le ti themi gjerat ashtu sic jane...
Femrat nuk u zgjuan nje dite dhe thane duam te bejme te njejtat gabime me burrat!
Disa propagandista vuren keto mendime te ato.

Propaganden me te madhe e ben "show business", ne te cilen shikojme cdo kengetare/aktore te degraduar, te tregohet si shembull!

----------


## prishtinase

> Kohet e fundit po vehet re nje tedenc e gjinis femerore per t'u ngjare sa me shume meshkujve, jo ne veshje por ne pune. Femrat sot deshirojn te behen dikush ne jete dhe jo te rrin ne shtepi te merren me punet e shtepis apo te rrisin femijet.Por kjo deshir per tu rritur profesionalisht per tu bere te barabarta me burrat shpesh here beje qe femrat te harroj qe jane femra dhe nuk mund te bejn gjithcka qe duan.
> Si mendoni kush ndikon ne inspirimin e ketyre ideve qe kane femrat sot?


tju tregojm se ne dim me mir  se burrat ..

edhe pse se kemi fizikisht fuqin e nje mashkulli i mundim  me gjitha   :Lulja3:  tjerat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Le ti themi gjerat ashtu sic jane...
> Femrat nuk u zgjuan nje dite dhe thane duam te bejme te njejtat gabime me burrat!
> Disa propagandista vuren keto mendime te ato.
> 
> Propaganden me te madhe e ben "show business", ne te cilen shikojme cdo kengetare/aktore te degraduar, te tregohet si shembull!


Sa poshte e ulni femren ju djemte ?!Pse femra ka qene trajtuar mire me perpara sipas jush ,por u'a prishen mendjen te tjeret?
Femra eshte qenie njerezore dhe si e tille e afte per te gjykuar e vendosur vet se c'eshte mire e c'eshte keq per te,jo nje cope kukull ne duart e meshkujve mor cuna. :i terbuar:

----------


## La_Lune

Sepse "ndoshta" meshkujt jane specie ne zhdukje? LoL  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Collectivemind

> Sa poshte e ulni femren ju djemte ?!Pse femra ka qene trajtuar mire me perpara sipas jush ,por u'a prishen mendjen te tjeret?
> Femra eshte qenie njerezore dhe si e tille e afte per te gjykuar e vendosur vet se c'eshte mire e c'eshte keq per te,jo nje cope kukull ne duart e meshkujve mor cuna.


jo, o moter, jo.

Femra eshte Nene!
 ky eshte kontributi me i madh i femres!
Por sot gjithe ato qe na tregojne si shembulla, mundohen ta ulin sa me poshte behet vleren e Nenes. Kjo eshte e verteta!

----------


## Conquistador

Femrat sot mir qe kerkojn ti ngjajn burrave, por po dun me i bo burrat si veten.
Ky (kjo) tipi ktu posht o shembulli i pershtatshem.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ky me duket sikur ka gelltitur "Kapitalin" 
flet si marksi .



> KAPITALI
> 
> Kapitalistët kanë nevojë për sa më shumë fuqi punëtore. Sa më shumë punëtorë, aq më e madhe konkurrenca mes tyre, aq më e ulët paga, aq më shumë fitim kanë borgjezët. 
> 
> E keqja këtu është tek rënia e natalitetit, vdekja e kombit, si dhe pasoja tjera përcjellëse.

----------


## Testim

> Ky me duket sikur ka gelltitur "Kapitalin" 
> flet si marksi .


Ndeç gëlltite ndeç haje me pirun. Është fakt. Borgjezëve nuk iu rruhej për të drejta femrash por për shtim të fuqisë punëtore. Siç e ceka më sipër.

Jo rastësisht lëvizja feministe është bashkëkohëse e zhvillimit industrial.

----------


## Edvin83

> Perse femrat sot po kerkojn gjithnje e me shume tu ngjaje meshkujve


Ose e anasjellta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

thjeshte kerkojne te jene te pavarura.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Femrat sot mir qe kerkojn ti ngjajn burrave, por po dun me i bo burrat si veten.
> Ky (kjo) tipi ktu posht o shembulli i pershtatshem.


lale, ke morr shembull te gabum,

eshte kjo qe desh me u bo ky, po s'ksihte heq vezet, kur qepi manallin, dhe pastaj ju desh te shkepej per me u fry, duke dhene iluzionin se o nji mashkull qe ka met me barre, ndersa ne fakt oshte nji femer qe i ka marre koka ere.

p.s i vetmi mashkull qe ka met me barre eshte Arnoldi ne film  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dorontina

> Perse femrat sot po kerkojn gjithnje e me shume tu ngjaje meshkujve


Une mendoj qe , mashkujt kan kerku aq shum nga femrat qe tash femra jan ba edhe femra edhe mashkuj e mashkujt kan humb autoritetin qe kishin dikur.

e pash nji dokumentar ku disa organizata kishin shku 500 singel ne deti e 500 ne borê .
jan kthy 6 qift , tjetert beqar ! mashkujt thonin qe kishin frik me fol me femren e femra thonte po te flasim ne te parat po na qujn lavire ....

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Une mendoj qe , mashkujt kan kerku aq shum nga femrat qe tash femra jan ba edhe femra edhe mashkuj e mashkujt kan humb autoritetin qe kishin dikur.
> 
> e pash nji dokumentar ku disa organizata kishin shku 500 singel ne deti e 500 ne borê .
> jan kthy 6 qift , tjetert beqar ! mashkujt thonin qe kishin frik me fol me femren e femra thonte po te flasim ne te parat po na qujn lavire ....


qyre qyre, mi doru,

ku kon ken kta qe ishin mute, kshu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dorontina

500 ne TUNIS e 500 ne AVIARITZ kufi spanje e francê  :buzeqeshje:

----------

